# Splashed!



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

My recent splashed litter, finally things look to be on the up with my splashed after a rocky start.


















I kept 7 altogether ( the buck has been taken away and left with his mum for company, for the minute )

I usually don't keep a number like this in a litter but with such low numbers i didnt have much choice but to.

Feel free to move this into the litters mods, I wasnt sure whether to post it int heir or here are they are past weaning stage at 4/5week.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They loook a lot like my splashed if you over look the ears. Very nice. Do I see a ruby eye on the one in the lower left hand corner of the second pic??


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Lovely girls! Do I see an odd-eye in the lower left corner of the last photo?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

The eye colour could be down to the flash on the camera, i wouldnt know what has what without going back into the shed and looking closely.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful mice!!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice, Mark! I prefer the pale background splashed myself, so these are right up my street. Are they related to the pair i gave you last year?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeh Heather they are there 2nd litter. Both parents had to be culled tho. Ill get update picture tonight.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Bummer. Babies look pretty though. Let me know if you want more - I'm taking some to Manchester for others, but I can try and dig up something for you if you need it.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheers Heather, If you have any spare they'd be greatly recieved =D but if you don't, then i dont midn waiting =D


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

No probs! I'll see what I've got just before the show.


----------

